# Time lines (choices we make)



## Peldor (Dec 14, 2004)

The most commonly held misconception about chaos theory is that chaos theory is about disorder. Nothing could be further from the truth! Chaos theory is not about disorder! It does not disprove determinism or dictate that ordered systems are impossible; it does not invalidate experimental evidence or claim that modeling complex systems is useless. The "chaos" in chaos theory is order--not simply order, but the very ESSENCE of order.
It is true that chaos theory dictates that minor changes can cause huge fluctuations. But one of the central concepts of chaos theory is that while it is impossible to exactly predict the state of a system, it is generally quite possible, even easy, to model the overall behavior of a system. Thus, chaos theory lays emphasis not on the disorder of the system--the inherent unpredictability of a system--but on the order inherent in the system--the universal behavior of similar systems.

A single choice no matter how trivial can change the flow of your life. What I represent here is the fanning out of choices the branching of one choice over another. Starting with a simple yes or no choice you can branch off into a myriad of paths, some ending sooner and some ending later but all ending.


----------

